# Valley/Tar Paper?



## mbeds (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a sunroom built and the valley where the new sunroom attached to the garage is covered with what only looks like tar paper. I had numerous leaks this winter. It seems odd that only tar paper would be there. See attached pic. Shouldn't there be shingles weaved in here? Thoughts?


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

You are correct, there should be shingles there in some fashion or another.


----------



## DFWRoofing (Apr 27, 2010)

Shingles or metal should be over the valley liner.


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

*That's 90# rolled*

That's 90# rolled roofing. It is an approved way to do valleys although we hate it.

Rather see steel valleys.

It's not tar paper or it would be constantly leaking like a waterfall.


----------



## shinglebroker (Feb 18, 2011)

The valley guard is a membrane system used for under the valleys so if the snow and water builds up the valley wont leak.


----------



## kadesmith (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe the roofer was trying to get a follow up job. 

"My roof is leaking"
"Oh, let us come look....that'll be $$$$"
"Thanks for fixing my roof"

Roofer goes away thinking, "That was easy".


----------



## superroofer (Feb 13, 2011)

it is approved by the manufacturer. If you had leaks in the winter, I would be more concerned that there is not ice and water shield under the valley. Keep in mind that ice and water shield is only required if the previous shingles were torn off. Otherwise they can simply recover over them. 

-Superroofer
Roof Repair Contractor


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

It looks to me as if the valley has metal under the "mystery material".I have installed 90 in the valley's but always closed the valley with shingles.This is a nasty display of an open valley install.The material appears to have lots of bubbles that resemble the effects of felt exposed to the elements.But the thickness of the material seems to be thicker than felt.It could be a cheap grade of roll roofing that has lost a serious amount of granules and the matte is what is visible.Nonetheless I would not be satisfied if one of my guys installed that.


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

The roof is a borderline low slope roof. We never would install shingles on a slope of this pitch. If we did we would install ice & water shield in the valley, double the felt (18") exposure and most definitely plat the valley.


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

*wow*

from the looks of that valley is cut no wonder you have leaks tells me the so called roofer is newbie and the rest of his job should be looked at


----------



## KenB (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks like crap hire a professional next time!!! Sorry for being so blunt. I would fire my guys for work like that.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like a 4-5/12 to me,which is fine for shingles,but looks like someone skipped and used 30# in the valley,judging by the ripples running thru it,90#,or even a 45# base sheet wouldn`t ripple like that


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Why would this be an approved method? Aren't the granules applied to shingles/modbit/etc to protect the bitumen from the sun?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

The Roofing God said:


> ,90#,or even a 45# base sheet wouldn`t ripple like that


 90# ripples, ever been on a old rolled roofing job?


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

A "good" roofer should be able to pry up the shingles in the valley and install a 20in wide open met valley. With the shingles cut so far away this would be a fairly straight fowards job. The problem with doing it now would be if the shingles are cold they will be brittle which will cause the shingles to crack and possibly break off the roof.

The above mentioned would be the "cheapest" way to fix this problem.

Another option would be to pull the shingles and valley liner away from the center of the valley a couple feet on both sides, install ice and water, install either a closed or open valley system and shingle it in.

Ran into that same valley liner this Winter while steaming out a valley. I was next to impossible to steam without the valley liner being damaged. The roof is 20 years old and the insurance company approved it for replacement last Fall.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

shazapple said:


> why would this be an approved method? Aren't the granules applied to shingles/modbit/etc to protect the bitumen from the sun?


shingling that pitch is an approved method,the valley obviously is crap


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Interloc said:


> 90# ripples, ever been on a old rolled roofing job?


been on too many,wouldn`t happen in the time frame here,looks like the roof is only about 5-10 years old ,judging by the shingles,Probably Gaf Golden Cedar


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Get some shingles for it.It's dying!

Roofing Waterproofing | Alabama roofing companies


----------

